# roping a stray



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

This was originally a magic marker drawing I whipped out in about 5 minutes. I took a picture of it and it was really bad. My camera is a phone. I tried to fix it in photo paint so it looked like the one i drew but it didn't work out. However, I got this and thought it was cool. It's based on a picture of a cowboy I saw.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

So... What do you think? Anyone?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I'm kind of confused, is that a hybrid like a horse body with a man's torso and head attached?


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Ha ha! It's centaur. Some say they are hybrids but I think they are just themselves. It's from Greek mythology. Cowboy style.

Finally someone commented. Yay!
I don't mind if people don't like it, but I think it's a fun picture. A bunch of flaws but not terrible.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Definitely not terrible especially since I now know the centaur was intentional and not that you forgot the head of the horse. :vs_blush:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Well I'm kind of confused, is that a hybrid like a horse body with a man's torso and head attached?


Guess it's a centaurus :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

